
Benchmark’s Venture Capitalist Gurley: ‘Private Valuations Are Fake’ - prostoalex
https://recode.net/2015/10/20/benchmarks-bill-gurley-is-talking-to-you-unicorns-private-valuations-are-fake/
======
cmpxchg
We're seeing a lot of anti-unicorn sentiment recently. In addition to Gurley's
comments here, Sequoia's Mike Moritz wrote an op-ed saying most unicorns are a
joke [1]. And today's Wall Street Journal has a page one article about how
tech IPOs have become all but impossible because private market valuations are
so much higher than what public investors are willing to pay [2].

It all begs the question: what's happening?

[1] [http://www.businessinsider.com/sequoia-capitals-michael-
mori...](http://www.businessinsider.com/sequoia-capitals-michael-moritz-on-
subprime-unicorns-2015-10?r=UK&IR=T)

[2] "Tech Startups Feel an IPO Chill" [http://www.wsj.com/articles/tech-
startups-feel-an-ipo-chill-...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/tech-startups-
feel-an-ipo-chill-1445309822)

